# complete arrows



## ordy1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey all I am real new to this, what are some good online shopping for complete arrows, cut fletched, inserts, points?


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

*Family Owned and Operated*

Here is a link to my local Archery shop and they do a great job on arrows. I just bought a dozen Gold tips from them and they cut them to length, the arrows were fletched, had nocks inserted, and I bought some field points to use while I practice all for less than I would have paid if I bought them direct from Cabelas. They are great to deal with!! The shop name is Mountain Archery and they are located in Rexburg, Idaho. Here is the link:
http://www.mountain-archery.com/

Best of luck in enjoying Archery!!!

Doug Pruitt
Idaho Archer (in Training)


----------



## aulim (May 10, 2006)

or www.maketheshot.com


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com


----------

